# Okuma Trio Reel Giveaway from Brett’s Place on the Bay



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks to our sponsor Brett's Place on the Bay for putting together this giveaway. Hailing from the great lakes region, Brett's Place is an online retailer with a large selection of trolling equipment, spinning and casting rods, crossbows, crossbow accessories, and marine electronics. In their brick & mortar store in MI, they also offer a wide range of terminal gear that is not available online. They want to let everyone know to check out their Facebook page to get the latest updates. Plus, for the duration of this giveaway they are offering 10% off Okuma Trio reels ordered on their website. Just enter the coupon code TRIO at checkout (code expires 1/22/13)









*And now a great giveaway from Brett's! An Okuma Trio 55s spinning reel!* All you have to do is visit the link for the Trio here http://www.brettsplaceonthebay.com/okuma-trio-baitfeeder-bf-55-spinning-fishing-reel/ and reply on this thread telling us one feature of the reel. Everyone who puts in a reply will be entered into a drawing to win the reel. We will draw the lucky winner on Tuesday, January 22nd. Good luck!


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Like the dual force drag, and the 9 bb + 1st and that they are all stainless steel.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

CRC: Corrosion-Resistant Coating process 

Always a welcome addition to the saltwater crowds


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

RESII: Computer balanced Rotor Equalizing System

Sounds fancy!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Ball shaped handle knob


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

The CRC sounds good to me!


----------



## cocacola08 (Aug 16, 2010)

water tight drag seal


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Ball Shaped Knob is very comfortbale. Had one deleivered for free from Okuma for my Aveo which has been great


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Trio Baitfeeder Reels Feature:*
• On/Off auto trip bait feeding system
• DFD: Dual Force Drag system
• Multi-disc, Japanese oiled felt drag system
• 9BB + 1RB stainless steel bearings
• Quick-Set anti-reverse roller bearing
• Precision machine cut brass pinion gear
• CRC: Corrosion-Resistant Coating process 
• HDGII: Corrosion-resistant, High Density gearing
• Crossover aluminum and graphite hybrid body design
• Crossover aluminum and graphite hybrid rotor design
• Precision Elliptical Gearing system
• Hybrid spool design with graphite arbor and aluminum lip
• ADC: Aluminum Drag Chamber precision spool system
• Rigid, forged aluminum handle design
• Standard EVA knob on 30/40 sized reels
• Ball shaped handle knob on 55/65/80
• Hydro Block water tight drag seal
• Heavy duty, solid aluminum, anodized bail wire
• RESII: Computer balanced Rotor Equalizing System
• Trio spinning reels are backed by a 1-year warranty
Sorry I am an over achiever!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

backed by a 1-year warranty - Gotta love the fact they stand behind the product


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow! I just dig the whole reel, I have 2 Okuma spinning reels and luv them. Thanks, Git-Bit!!!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Heavy duty, solid aluminum, anodized bail wire................


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Aluminum Bail Wire...


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

DFD drag system and it will match well with my Brute cooler.


----------



## fishinbabe (Nov 30, 2007)

*Okuma Trio Reel Giveaway*

9BB+1RB stainless steel bearings


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

i like its 9 ball bearing and the corrision resistant coat and gears


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

*Reel Giveaway*

DFD: Dual Force Drag system


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

1 yr warranty- they back them up!


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

On/Off auto trip bait feeding system. Always a plus on a spinner


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I like the 9BB + 1RB stainless steel bearings and the Hydro Block water tight drag seal. Plenty smooth and helping keep the water out of the drag, which has been a pain at times with my older reels. The CRC- Corrosion-Resistant Coating process and HDGII-Corrosion resistant, high density gearing would be handy in the surf!


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

• On/Off auto trip bait feeding system 

Been wanting a bait feeding egg beater... Hope I get lucky!


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

Great color combination


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*reel giveaway*

hydro block water tight drag seal.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

I like the DFD: Dual Force Drag, as well as the Corrosion Resistant Coating (CRC).


----------



## longhornturfguy (Mar 20, 2012)

Like that the "Trio spinning reels are backed by a 1-year warranty"


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I personally love the BALL handle. My matched set of old 76' Mitchell 488's have a big wheel design, and I like that as well, but the ball design (?? rubber) is very nice and should be a well accepted feature on these spinning reels.


----------



## geistmjw (Sep 27, 2011)

DFD


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Baitfeeder mode. Sweet! One nice reel!


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Hydro block water tight drag system !!!! Great product i have several different Okuma reels there tough....


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

• On/Off auto trip bait feeding system

I like this feature. Don't own one yet. Maybe i will after the drawing.


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Corrosion-resistant, High Density gearing. Sounds perfect for saltwater use.


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

DFD: Dual Force Drag system.. like it!


----------



## Texastailboard (Oct 4, 2012)

Standard EVA knob 30/40 sized reels

Hydro Block water tight drag seal


----------



## elaw62 (Sep 2, 2009)

DFD: Dual Force Drag system

worth the money


----------



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

That reel has surf fishing written all over it. Water tight drag system. Corrosion resistant coating. I have the perfect rod for it.


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

1 year warranty, and CRC corrosion resistant coating on internal gears, aluminum body! Great looking reel


----------



## FishingFreedom (Dec 13, 2012)

*Great Rod!*

Precision Elliptical Gearing system.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

- On/Off auto trip bait feeding system -

What exactly is that? I'm mostly a lure chunker.


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

That is one sweet Quick-Set anti-reverse roller bearing, by gosh I tell you what!


----------



## Wade N Drift (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely the corrosion resistance


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

DFD: Dual Force Drag system

Thanks for the chance at this reel!


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

Corrosion resistance, plus little things like the round knob. I also like the warranty, though most things either break from the start or a few seasons down the line.


----------



## drawNrelease (Apr 19, 2006)

9BB+1RB stainless steel bearings


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice reel, would make a nice addition to my collection
I like 
The 20lb drag pressure system


----------



## Jesg1224 (Jul 8, 2011)

• CRC: Corrosion-Resistant Coating process 
and
• HDGII: Corrosion-resistant, High Density gearing
should hold up nice in the salt.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

It weighs 3 lbs! I love Okuma!


----------



## cougar (Jun 15, 2004)

Multi-disc, Japanese oiled felt drag system


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Heavy duty, solid aluminum, anodized bail wire

Bent a couple of the puniy ones

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I like the corrosion resistant coating, as well as the corrosion resistant gearing. I also like the aluminum body and the ball bearing system. I also like................well it all sounds good to me. Sounds like an excellent saltwater reel. I would love to put it to the test.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*Okuma reel*

I like this, Crossover aluminum and graphite hybrid body design.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

With all the features these guys at Okuma keep bringing to the table and warranty its hard to pick one, its a great reel. 

lets pick Corrosion-Resistant Coating process


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Rigid forged aluminum handle design. I havent had a rigid handle in a while.


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

9BB + 1RB stainless steel bearings


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

• CRC: Corrosion-Resistant Coating process 
• HDGII: Corrosion-resistant, High Density gearing
• Hydro Block water tight drag seal


Sounds like it's built for the salt


----------



## racingdc9 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hydro Block water tight drag seal

Water tight is good.


----------



## limpline (Sep 15, 2009)

How about this...On/Off auto trip bait feeding system. But I think the best feature is , I have a rod to put it on WHEN I win it.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

CRC: Corrosion-Resistant Coating process 

Need to test this out..


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Ball shaped handle knob...


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

gota love the 
water tight drag seal


----------



## valve_king (Aug 31, 2006)

Precision Elliptical Gearing system


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Heavy duty, solid aluminum, anodized bail wire and the really cool all black with a spark of red color makes for a sweet looking reel.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Hydro Block water tight drag seal - big plus!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

• Heavy duty, solid aluminum, anodized bail wire


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

on/off auto trip bait feeding system: great for fishing live/cut bait with a circle hook


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

Hybrid spool design with graphite arbor and aluminum lip


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

CRC and the stainless ball bearings.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

I like the round handle and the drag system.


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

and it only weighs 17oz


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

DFD: Dual Force Drag system


----------



## pwooly (Dec 2, 2012)

Only weighs 3lbs!


----------



## Cowboymatt (Aug 12, 2012)

Dual force drag


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

*Smooth*

9BB & 1RB stainless steel bearings


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Standard EVA knob on 30/40 sized reels


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Water tight drag

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Phishaholic (Sep 22, 2012)

HDGII: Corrosion-resistant, High Density gearing........NICE!!!!


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

9BB + 1RB stainless steel bearings
Sexy


----------



## wluell (Sep 16, 2012)

The Hydro Block water tight drag seal is a plus for a reel of this advanced design!


----------



## surfmansk (Oct 27, 2011)

I like the 20 Pounds of drag pressure.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

I like the CRC coating for great protection and the 9ss bearings and SS roller bearing. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

9BB + 1RB stainless steel bearings

Bet that thing is "smooth as a baby's bottom".


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Apr 12, 2005)

Trio spinning reels are backed by a 1-year warranty


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

DFD: duel force drag system


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Apr 12, 2005)

*Trio spinning reel*

Trio spinning reels are backed by a 1-year warranty


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Corrosion resistant coating process, hdgII

JT


----------



## mwwebb8 (Jun 11, 2012)

I like the Hydro Block water tight drag seal. Thanks,


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I like the water tight drag seal and the ball handle! Great for saltwater.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

On/Off auto trip bait feeding system


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

Trio spinning reels are backed by a 1-year warranty


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Hydro Block water tight drag seal 
And CRC: Corrosion-Resistant Coating process 
sound great to me, especially for the saltwater!


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

HDGII: Corrosion-resistant, High Density gearing
No more worrying about dipping my reel while wading!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Like the dual force drag.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

RESII: Computer balanced Rotor Equalizing System
thanks


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Heavy duty, solid aluminum, anodized bail wire
And RESII: Computer balanced Rotor Equalizing System


----------



## Steady as She Goes (Apr 12, 2010)

9BB + 1RB stainless steel bearings

Should be really smooth


----------



## mflowers11 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Slick reel ....*

Precision Elliptical Gearing system
:brew:


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Would enjoy it.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

HDGII: Corrosion-resistant, High Density gearing

That'll be definitely welcome!!


----------



## JVAUGHN (Nov 17, 2011)

Crossover aluminum and graphite hybrid body design!!!


----------



## noeservin (Jun 20, 2006)

love the antireverse flux capacitor


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Rigid, forged aluminum handle design


----------



## Fargo (Jan 22, 2010)

*Heavy duty, solid aluminum, anodized bail wire*

Heavy duty, solid aluminum, anodized bail wire


----------



## TroutSniffer (Dec 5, 2005)

Hydro Block water tight drag seal


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Trio spinning reels are backed by a 1-year warranty

Love a good warranty


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*reel*

this feature makes it easy to use
Precision Elliptical Gearing system


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hydro Block water tight drag seal. Now that's 2Cool!


----------



## redneck694x41 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sign me up I gotta have 1


----------



## redneck694x41 (Aug 10, 2007)

DFD: Dual Force Drag system


----------



## clos (Mar 12, 2010)

Multi-disc, Japanese oiled felt drag system


----------



## crocket (Feb 12, 2007)

*Ball shape knob*

Dual drag


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Trio spinning reels are backed by a 1-year warranty


----------



## RoShoDan (Dec 22, 2009)

*Reel Feature*

How about the On/Off auto trip bait feeding system???


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

- Hydro Block water tight drag seal

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Like the color combo!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here are the actual weight specs for the Trio reels. Impressive specs.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

It has a sweet Multi-disc, Japanese oiled felt drag system


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Backed by a 1 year warranty!!!!!!!!!!!! Bingo


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

1-year warranty!


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

On/Off auto trip bait feeding system


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

Hydro Block water tight drag seal


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Backed by a 1 year warranty!!!


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

Hydro Block water tight drag seal!


----------



## DuckSausage (Jun 18, 2012)

Water tight drag works for me


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Great looking reel! Like the color combination.


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

Corrosion-Resistant Coating process and the cool color


----------



## Saltconversion (Feb 24, 2012)

Really like the size of the handle, you have something you can grip onto.


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

The Dual Force Drag system


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

1-year warranty


----------



## weekendfisher (Jul 14, 2012)

CRC: Corrosion-Resistant Coating process 

Great for saltwater fishing!!!


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

rigid,forged aluminum handle design


----------



## Jknopp (Mar 2, 2012)

dual force drag system


----------



## onid (Dec 20, 2012)

CRC: Corrosion-Resistant Coating process and dual force drag would be a nice reel to have


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

CRC: Corrosion-Resistant Coating process
1-year warranty
If this reel is consistently smooth, i'm in.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Brass pinion gear

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Corrosion control in the form of their CRC: Corrosion-Resistant Coating process is sweet for the gulf environs.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

I like the Dual Force Drag and the 9 bbings.


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

water tight drag seal


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hydro Block water tight drag seal


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dual Force Drag system.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

the water tight drag seal and 9 bb


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

On/Off auto trip bait feeding system

That sounds pretty useful on croaker trips when letting the fish run before setting the hook.


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the corrosion resistance. Thanks!


----------



## GHpierfisherman (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fishing Reel Giveaway*

On/Off auto trip bait feeding system....the most awesome feature for live bait fishing ever!!!!!


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

Precision Elliptical Gearing system


----------



## JonBowToner (Mar 15, 2012)

*Love the Ozuna spinning reel's 1-year warranty !*

Hope I win the reel. I've never owned a spinning reel; the Ozuna'd be my first ever!


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Crossover aluminum and graphite hybrid rotor design


----------



## ra7608 (Jan 11, 2013)

Dual Force Drag system - Very nice!


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

This company needs to change its name. It looks too much like Obama, and I wouldn't but anything from him.


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

any thing remotely corrosion resistant is welcome-like drag system specs


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Quick-Set anti-reverse roller bearing and red accent color


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

I like the corrosion resistant coating and the corrosion resistant gearing.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*nice reel*

CRC: Corrosion-Resistant Coating process


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

9BB+1RB Stainless Steel and Dual Force Drag System is the solid foundation of a great reel. Tack on Computer balanced Rotor Equalizing System and that is one "Smooth Operator"


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

Drag system


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Have to go with the corrosion resistant coating process.


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

Corrosion-Resistant Coating process


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

The 9bb+1rb is what I like about the reel, and the roller ball handle.


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

CRC: Corrosion-Resistant Coating process ------ bet that is a awesome feature in salt water !!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Aluminum Bail Wire


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Precision machine cut brass pinion gear


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Corrosion resistante coating process!


----------



## dynal (Jul 5, 2012)

9BB + 1RB stainless steel bearings


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Hydro Block water tight drag seal


----------



## disguy409 (Apr 16, 2006)

• On/Off auto trip bait feeding system


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

purty looking reel


----------



## Fishin Green (Sep 17, 2012)

Like the 9BB + 1RB stainless steel bearings.


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

*We have a winner*

Thank you to all who entered and to Brett's Place on the Bay for offering this giveaway. Below is a list of all entrants:​
1. RedfishStalker
2. bill
3. jeff.w
4. Brew
5. obergrafeter
6. cocacola08
7. Reel_Blessed II
8. matterboy123
9. batmaninja
10. NOCREEK
11. whackmaster
12. JakeNeil
13. johnmyjohn
14. fishinbabe
15. pelochas
16. C N Spots
17. HunterGirl
18. Tex 79
19. Bearwolf34
20. Jetty Ling
21. merle
22. trout tracker2
23. ccbluewater
24. longhornturfguy
25. geistmjw
26. Mr. Breeze
27. Cajin Stumpman
28. McDaniel8402
29. rockwalker
30. devildog7
31. Texastailboard
32. elaw62
33. Mr. Mario
34. flounder daddy
35. FishingFreedom
36. Bull Red
37. dpeck
38. Wade N Drift
39. HuntinforTail
40. The_Outrider
41. drawNrelease
42. Fish fur
43. Jesg1224
44. dan_wrider
45. cougar
46. cfulbright
47. shaggydog
48. ToddyTrout
49. omgidk
50. funewgy
51. yakity
52. Specks&Spots
53. racingdc9
54. limpline
55. texasislandboy
56. patwilson
57. chefshwn
58. valve_king
59. Belt Sanders
60. Pintabo
61. dolch
62. yakamac
63. carolinafisher
64. SoDak Hunter
65. Poppahobbs
66. TioJaime
67. blackmagic
68. pwooly
69. Cowboymatt
70. C-Rob
71. RedHooker
72. Smackdaddy53
73. Phishaholic
74. David.
75. wluell
76. surfmansk
77. 2013Shoalcat
78. Knee Deep N POC
79. Fish Whisperer
80. reelthreat
81. jettytarpon
82. mwwebb8
83. JFolm
84. Titus Bass
85. ttufish
86. JordanVincent10
87. Superman502
88. let's talk fishin
89. john66
90. dezal
91. Steady as She Goes
92. mflowers11
93. nagel67
94. bjmillet
95. JVAUGHN
96. noeservin
97. PBD539
98. Fargo
99. TroutSniffer
100. reedkj
101. txteltech
102. rjc1982
103. redneck694x41
104. clos
105. crocket
106. fishcat01
107. RoShoDan
108. Justin_Time
109. Texican89
110. troutsupport
111. Zeitgeist
112. aggiefishinDr
113. stiles
114. StangGang
115. krouchchocolate
116. peckerwood
117. lairdoglencairn
118. DuckSausage
119. wadefisher_migas
120. jjd79
121. Saltconversion
122. 1lazyasian
123. weekendfisher
124. DeerSlayerToo
125. Jknopp
126. onid
127. poonchum
128. Part Timer
129. medgecko
130. Razzorduck
131. petermypeter
132. saltwatersensations
133. surfisher
134. Drundel
135. blow up
136. GHpierfisherman
137. Trout Wrangler
138. JonBowToner
139. Mallardman02
140. ra7608
141. ol' salt
142. Mr Duck
143. spicyitalian
144. nitrofish
145. Just One More
146. jtbailey
147. aggie80
148. Team Burns
149. WoodDuck Wizard
150. [email protected]
151. urdady1
152. long shot
153. dynal
154. Mantaray
155. disguy409
156. A1
157. Fishin Green

and the winner is...

*#130 Razzorduck*

Congratulations Razzorduck! Please check your private messages where we have sent you information on receiving your prize.

Thanks again for participating in this giveaway! Keep your eye out for more contests in the future. Be sure to visit www.brettsplaceonthebay.com for all your tackle, reel, rod, and hunting needs!


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats Razzorduck


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Great going Razzor.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Woo Hoo! The old blind hog comes to mind. Looking forward to getting a little salt spray on it!
My Thanks to Bret's Place on the Bay!


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats to ya Razzorduck !!!


----------

